# Green2Black's first Tent grow



## Green2Black (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello everyone! And welcome to my grow journal. 

I thought it would be nice to see what kind of input I can get from people, to see what recommendations or ideas people have. I had a small thread on my "Introduce yourself" thread. I got a lot of information there from THG and Rosebud :vap_bong__emoticon: Thank you.

I am fairly new to growing. I have been involved with 4 crops, just helping with set up the rooms and watering. Wasn't the main guy. I had an opportunity to use a small tent at my house, so I am trying to see if I can get some medicine from it.

Most of my equipment that I list will be used, as I received it from a friend who passed away and left me with some items in his storage unit.

To start, the Tent is 2' x 2' x 5' - don't quote me on the height. It is from GrowLab. It is inside of a shed that is maybe 7 x 7 or so. The shed has intake vents to bring air in and out.

Attached to the tent I have a cfm fan that is pulling air out of the tent into a shed. I have a carbon scrubber then pulling air from the shed to the outside. 

I am using T5HO units for lights, as that is what I was left with in the storage unit. I have 3 T5 units. The first is a 8 bulb 4' tall unit. Then I have a 4 bulb and an 8 bulb 2' units. I also have a hps hood with no glass and a ballast and 2 1000 watt bulbs. I was not able to fit this into the tent, so I'm using the T5's.

I purchased 6 clones from a CL prop 215 delivery. They told me that 3 were Superman OG and 3 were Girl Scout Cookies. 5 of them are in 2 gallon pots, and 1 is in a 2 liter. I fit them all into the tent. 

My medium is coco coir with perlite and some worm castings and fish meal mixed in, like a hempy bucket. 2 drainage holes to help with draining. 

I am using a AN coco coir Sensei grow a and b and then their B52 nutrient. I have AN CalMag as well, because I have read that you can get a deficiency in these when using Coco. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I was using advanced nutrients piranha liquid microbial, advanced nutrients tarantula and advanced nutrients voodoo juice at first to build roots but I did it too long and the plants were starving. That is when I purchased the other AN nutrients. 

Okay, so it has been a long read. Time to finally start talking about the grow.

The plants were purchased January 29th in little red cups. I transplanted them into the current 2 gallon bucket and 2 liter bottle on Feb 1. 

They started out with little watering, non ppm'ed or ph'ed water. Just water from my 5 gallon that I fill up at my local place. The plants weren't doing so well in the beginning, they were hungry and under watered. Thanks to the other post I was able to get help identifying and then purchased the A and B system. 

Since the feedings with the correct nutrients, the plants have  grown and gotten better. You will see below with all the pictures of how it progressed. 

View attachment GSC 1.jpg


View attachment GSC 2.jpg


View attachment GSC 3.jpg


View attachment Superman OG 1.jpg


View attachment Superman OG 2.jpg


View attachment Superman OG 3.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 8, 2016)

So those first 6 pictures are of the plants after I transferred them into the pots. The next pictures will be of the plants after a couple weeks, and they will be unhappy and droopy. I was only feeding them root boosters... 

View attachment gsc1.jpg


View attachment GSC2.jpg


View attachment GSC3.jpg


View attachment SM OG1.jpg


View attachment SM OG2.jpg


View attachment SM OG 3.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 8, 2016)

Now these ones look a little better, although they are not individual pictures of each plant. This is after they received some A and B with B52, and I ppmed the water and am working on pH. 

View attachment 20160303_193518.jpg


View attachment 20160303_193530.jpg


View attachment resize1.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice strains.

Going to need a bigger tent. Tight squeeze with a 2x2. Also big enough for the hps.

Get your t-5's to an inch or so above your plants. Looks like you got some stretch going on.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 8, 2016)

So for the last few feedings, my ppm has been as so:

The water alone from the 5 gallon comes out at a ppm of 7. After I add the A and B solution, I am getting a ppm on average of 636 or so. After I add the B52, the average is about 760.

I am still vegging the plants 24 hours a day, but will be purchasing some flowering T5 bulbs soon so I can flip them to 12/12. 

Here are some pics from this morning. 

View attachment 20160308_091237.jpg


View attachment 20160308_091412.jpg


View attachment 20160307_145346.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmm so maybe get rid of that small side light and just lower the main one down eh? 

With the HPS, how will I keep it cold in that space? How will I vent out the air from the hood?

Thank you for the input.


----------



## bud88 (Mar 8, 2016)

If you're going to flower with the t5's leave that side light where it is,  it'll help the lower buds build because t5's do not penetrate the canopy very much. You still want to set the top fixture within an inch or two.

 I also use Advanced Nutrients.  I use the voodoo juice for 4 weeks both in veg and flower...it's good stuff....I would add it to the rest of your nutrient mix.

They're looking happy! Green mojo!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2016)

Your plants are way way too far away from the light.  This is why they are stretching like they are.  You need those lights to be an inch or 2 away from the canopy.  I would also recommend removing the side light and either raising the plants or lowering the light.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you THG - Thats what I was thinking but I wanted to ask. I will remove the small side light and then lower the 8 bulb 2' one.


----------



## bud88 (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you going to flower them with the T5's?


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I was planning on it. I have 6 bulbs that are 2' long that were in the unit that I got. 3 are the spectralux t5 ho 24w 3000k and the other 3 are agromax f24t5ho bloom spectrum. The spectralux ones glow yellow and the agromax glow white. I tested the bulbs today. 

I want to use the t5 for flowering because of heat issues.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 9, 2016)

6 plants in a 2x2 tent is to many. I might put 2 in an area that size. 6 plants would fit nicely in a 4x4 tent.

T-5's will give you light fluffy buds. To get rock hard, put your eye out buds get a 4x4 and throw your thousand watter in there.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, I need to find a 4x4 and make more room in the shed. I was thinking of moving 2 or 3 plants outside so that I could have more room for the other plants.

Thank you for the information guys


----------



## bud88 (Mar 9, 2016)

I think that the side light will help during flower if you set the height to illuminate the lower growth.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah. I'm trying to figure a way I can get all 3 t5 fixtures in the tent. But yes, 6 is too many. Next grow will be 2 plants.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 11, 2016)

So I was inspecting inside the tent today, and I noticed a couple of leaves that concerned me. I tried looking on the forums to see on the deficiency charts, and I could not find out any conclusive. They could also be leaves that were touching the long side light I had installed before. 

View attachment 20160310_091702.jpg


View attachment 20160310_092628.jpg


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 11, 2016)

first pic looks like something got spilled on the leaf, the 2nd pic is PERFECT do NOT worry about that tiny little burnt tip, thats actually a good thing its the plants way of saying you are perfect on the nute strength, if it gets larger then back off nutes a bit and if the tips dont burn a tiny bit you can bump up the nutes a little till you get that tiny burnt tip, but it looks like you could back off a tiny bit on nute strength, you want just the tippy tip of the leaf to be burnt nothing more.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you skunk. I will probably lower my ppms then. What pH should I be looking at ? I plan to flip her to 12/12 next week around the 18th. Will switch to the Sensei bloom.

Yeah I am not too sure as to what I could have spilled on the leaf, maybe the water with nutes or something.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 12, 2016)

sorry bud i cant help you there, i dont use synthetic nutes, i grow with only organics. i find it sooo much easier to let the microbes and fungi in the soil do the pH balance on their own. hopefully someone with experience with synthetic nutes will pop in and help.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you anyways. Yeah I am hoping someone has a better idea.


----------



## bud88 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the Advanced Nutrients Sensi line, but I use their Jungle Juice.(which I use at half strength along with additives). I haven't checked my ppm's this grow but I believe that my ppm's were around 900 at the start of flower my last grow.
Advanced Nutrients regimen suggests 4ml/L of Sensi Bloom A & B. I would suggest starting with a solution mix at 1/4 strength and adjust from there....
If you do a Google search for Advanced Nutrients Sensi regimen you will find a few different charts that also include recommended supplements.


----------



## Green2Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Update:

The plants have been moved around and seem to be liking the light. I gave them a half feeding of nutes yesterday. I want to switch them to flower this Friday. Bulbs are coming tomorrow. Gotta get my timers set up and make sure they are working properly.

Here are some pictures. I have those tips that are a little brown still. 

View attachment 20160310_091702.jpg


View attachment 20160310_092628.jpg


View attachment 20160312_234631.jpg


View attachment 20160313_superman og 1.jpg


View attachment 20160313_superman og 2.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 1, 2016)

Well its time for another update. I am 11 days into flowering. I am not sure what is going on with my plants. I am running out of room in the tent. I got a new 2x4x5 tent because it fit perfectly in my grow space. But i am running out of head room in this one as well :/

But yeah, I hope I can get some input. Thank you guys. I attached some pictures from last week and tonight. 

Thank you everyone! 
-Side note - BlackDog LED Platinum lxu 750 anyone have some experience with that light? 

View attachment 20160324_211515.jpg


View attachment 20160324_211535.jpg


View attachment 20160329_201357.jpg


View attachment 20160329_201403.jpg


View attachment 20160329_202408.jpg


View attachment 20160329_202440.jpg


View attachment 20160331_074541.jpg


View attachment 20160331_210144.jpg


View attachment 20160331_210149.jpg


View attachment 20160331_210225.jpg


View attachment 20160331_210230.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 6, 2016)

Update: Well I decided to trim  up the bottom the plant. I did this because I am using a T5 system on this grow so the penetration isn't as great as I'd like. I figure if I kill the bottom 30% or so, it would give the plant more energy to focus on the top buds.

I attached a couple of pictures. I think I may be still having too high of numbers or something on my plants. Cant tell what is going on. 

View attachment Dark Green on Edges.jpg


View attachment Brown Tip Close Up.jpg


View attachment Weird Dark Spots on leaves 2.jpg


View attachment Weird Dark Spots on leaves.jpg


View attachment Bottom Cut Off.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2016)

Those brown tips will stay brown. Once damaged/dead will stay that way.

Looks like a lot of stretch going on. This happens when changing to 12/12 lighting for about 2 to 3 weeks. Also from having your lights to far away. T-5's can be within an inch or so of the canopy. 

Flower time is when they really need to feed.


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah :/ I wonder what to do. I am out of space in the tent as well. All buds are pretty close to the lights now with no room to raise the lights. 

I appreciate the input. Thank you


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2016)

I would have recommended cleaning up the bottom of the plant, regardless of what light you are using.  Those little popcorn buds at the bottom can be a real PITA.  Looks a lot better IMO.  The stems of the plants look small enough so that you could do a bit of lst if the plants are too tall and growing into the light.

You mentioned an LED light....most LEDs need to be kept 18-24" from the canopy.  I am pretty sure that you will find (like I did) that a 5' tall tent is not tall enough to use an LED in.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2016)

If they get to tall rub and squeeze the stem where you want to flop over at for additional space. Done correctly the plant barely misses a beat.


----------



## stinkyelements (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi G2B....Your plants are looking good, cleaning up the bottom was a great idea. There's just not enough light penetration to do anything good on them lower shoots it's better to focus on energy going to the top bud sites. I do a good bit of this all throughout veg and a bit more right before flower into the first 2 wks of flower. You have to remember once you flip to 12/12 they go through a stretch period and stretch 2x the size they were. Something to keep in mind when planning. The burnt tips are fine it's just from the nutes I don't mind seeing that as long as it doesn't get worse than that. At least you know your feeding well and can get an idea of how much your plants can take. As pc and THG said since you are early in flower I would def consider pinching and bending some stems to get more height room and it also will help in your overall stem strength and buds in the end. Also benefit from some LST but that may be tough with no room in there


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey everyone. Thank you so much for the input. Last night with the lights on I went ahead and rubbed and pinched some of the stems. I am hoping this will help with the height issue. 

Thank you again. I'll try snd get some bud shots soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2016)

I have broken stems part way in my outdoor grow and it doesn't seem to faze them.. they are hardy plants.  Mojo for your grow...pretty plants


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 21, 2016)

SO lots has happened. No space left on top, the cannopy is in the lights. New tent is arriving tomorrow, 6 feet and some inches. Next grow, going for an indica that is short haha.

Some plants have clawed downward leaves  and brown on the edges. Here are some images. I appreciate all the information you have all given me. I did pinch some stems and got them to be a little lower, but they are still just too big for the tent. Live and learn. 

View attachment 20160420_210305.jpg


View attachment 20160420_210257.jpg


View attachment 20160420_210204.jpg


View attachment 20160420_210139.jpg


View attachment 20160420_210111.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Apr 21, 2016)

Do you have good air circulation in the tent? What are your temps and humidity? Do you have a centrifugal fan hooked up to exchange the air within the tent?


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 21, 2016)

I have 2 small fans blowing air inside the tent and then another fan that's aimed straight up. Then I have a 6" elicit duct fan pulling air out of the tent, and then another small fan blowing air into the tent. I will check the rh and Temps when the lights kick on in 20 min


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 22, 2016)

hey green just got up on your grow and your doing a very good job so far. your plants are trying to let your know that the lights are to close. check your rh and temps and try to move the lights up some. mybe that will stop the claw.as you can see that the leaves under your first set closes to the lights are not doing the claw .


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 22, 2016)

I appreciate the information. Yeah the lights are maxed out right now, and I'm hoping this extra foot in the new one will help. I need a better way to track the temp and rh hourly to see what's going on. Only using a small thermometer that let's me know temp and rh from 12 hours ago.


----------



## Green2Black (Apr 24, 2016)

So another update. Got the new 2x4x6 tent in. Put back up a netting just to help hold the girls up.

It was hot here in socal a couple of days ago, over 90s in my shed :/ the high on the temp gauge said 91. so who knows. the humidity was low, like 24%.

I hope it goes well for these lat few weeks of flowering. 

View attachment 20160423_220413.jpg


View attachment 20160423_220139.jpg


View attachment 20160423_220132.jpg


View attachment 20160423_220124.jpg


View attachment 20160423_220047.jpg


View attachment 20160423_220039.jpg


----------



## Green2Black (May 8, 2016)

Well it's been a while since I've posted. The girls are coming along. Not too sure what my final weight will be but that's okay. 

View attachment IMG_20160507_220353-1200x1200.jpg


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2016)

Looking nice:aok:


----------



## High (May 8, 2016)

Green2Black said:


> Well it's been a while since I've posted. The girls are coming along. Not too sure what my final weight will be but that's okay.



That's looking nice and frosty!


----------



## Green2Black (Jun 1, 2016)

Well it has been a while. The plants are still going. I looked through a led 60-100 zoom and the trichromes are looking clear to cloudy, but the hairs are pretty orange on the buds. I have been giving only water for the past 10 days or so to begin a flush. Here are some pics from the last few weeks. Enjoy them. When I cut them I plan to hang in the tent with light on. I have exhaust fan and then 3 small fans inside, should i keep them on when I dry my bud? I will only cut the water leafs and then finish trimming when they are about to snap then into the jars. 

View attachment 20160518_232117.jpg


View attachment 20160524_230412.jpg


View attachment 20160518_232207.jpg


View attachment 20160524_230437.jpg


View attachment 20160524_230633.jpg


View attachment 20160531_204017.jpg


View attachment 20160531_204028-1200x900.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2016)

Keep a fan blowing gently across them. Turn the light off. Light degrades the mj.


----------



## Green2Black (Jun 1, 2016)

Whoops I meant off. Thank you.


----------

